# Ra to release headlamp



## I came to the light... (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like Ra will be releasing a headlamp. Besides Ra quality, we can expect 250 lumens and an adjustable beam 

However, the fact that Henry did not mention it until asked makes me think it is still a ways off. 

Here's the full quote from LRF (http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=272#p4430):


Ra Lights said:


> Skier88,
> 
> The photo Mev posted is of the original Action Light - the first high power regulated multi-level LED flashlight. It was the first flashlight on the market to produce 12 lumens and was thus capable of replacing a conventional 2 D-cell incandescent flashlight. It ran for 12 hours on the maximum setting, 24 hours on the medium setting and 300 hours on the low setting. That was over 10 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## karlthev (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmmmm....now THIS, is most interesting!:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 21, 2009)

As a caver, I'd be all over a headlamp made by Ra.

Headlamps have lagged behind flashlights for too long and have not generally developed beyond the plastic body style, but I have some hope that we might be entering into a golden age of headlamps now that Surefire and Fenix and maybe Ra are entering the market.


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, this explains why Ra has a random 3V lithium battery for sale. Always thought that was weird. And coolio. A Tank for a headlight!


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2009)

While this will be very interesting when it comes out, based on Ra's last few offerings, I don't expect anything till late 2010!

:naughty:


----------



## :)> (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome! Flood and spot w/a Ra UI... hard to beat this one. Very hard to beat this one!

My wallet is already crying out for mercy because of Henry's lights.


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Sep 22, 2009)

This is something that Henry mentioned in one of his posts here a while ago. It's interesting that this won't be his first headlamp - http://www.ralights.com/?id=ActionLightHistory


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 22, 2009)

Whoa, now this might be worth buying!


----------



## Robertesq1 (Sep 22, 2009)

The minimus will have to keep me untill Henry puts his headlamp into play. Can't wait.


----------



## monanza (Sep 23, 2009)

:)> said:


> My wallet is already crying out for mercy because of Henry's lights.


:mecry::grouphug:


----------



## lrp (Sep 24, 2009)

This has made my day!! I will be among the first to own a RA headlamp!!


----------



## grinsekatz (Sep 24, 2009)

Great! This will definitely be my first headlamp. 

Alex


----------



## veleno (Sep 24, 2009)

oo:

I'll take it!!!!!!!


----------



## dcycleman (Sep 24, 2009)

Any prototype pics??


----------



## I came to the light... (Sep 24, 2009)

dcycleman said:


> Any prototype pics??



I don't know anything more than I posted, but hopefully somebody else can chime in (Henry?).


----------



## spyderknut (Sep 24, 2009)

+1 ditto me too


----------



## nmiller (Sep 26, 2009)

This will be interesting. I wasn't satisfied with the Saint Minimus so hopefully this will fit the bill.


----------



## boness (Sep 27, 2009)

This sounds Interesting ! Time to save my pennys


----------



## cave dave (Oct 10, 2009)

In case people aren't aware of the History here, the last Action Light (headlamp) project ended up being vapor ware. Previous Henry headlamps were also difficult to get. Judging by past expereince I won't believe it till I see it.


----------



## KarstGhost (Mar 1, 2010)

Anybody know what head lamp Henry uses when he goes caving?


----------



## chenko (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow... interesting! The spot-to-flood feature is a cool thing on an headlamp. :twothumbs


----------



## carrot (Mar 2, 2010)

Henry is too much of a perfectionist to expect this to come out on any reasonable timeframe. But rest assured, when it does come out it'll blow everything else out of the water.


----------



## derangboy (Mar 2, 2010)

I would love to see the original re-released looking exactly the same, but scaled down to one CR123 :thumbsup:


----------



## abarth_1200 (Mar 2, 2010)

Im up for one.

I have a feeling this is going to be one of those threads that will come up at least once a week for the next year until its put into production


----------



## souptree (Mar 2, 2010)

What I want is pretty simple, at least in theory. A Ra Clicky with the head perpendicular to the battery. Picture a cross between a US Army angle head flashlight and a SureFire Minimus.

Really looking forward to seeing what Henry comes up with.


----------



## looky (Mar 2, 2010)

Whatever Henry makes, I'll buy one. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## nmiller (Mar 21, 2010)

I sent an email to Henry just to see what he would say. Unfortunately he wouldn't say much, but they are working on something and a head lamp is not a rumor. Hopefully it will happen sooner than later.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 21, 2010)

CR123 or AA/AAA?


----------



## nmiller (Mar 21, 2010)

Didn't say but I would assume CR123.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 21, 2010)

dag nabbit


----------



## nmiller (Mar 21, 2010)

Tell me about it. I think this one is still a long ways off.


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 21, 2010)

Since the updated twisty will be out within the next 2 months, I would bet this fall for the headlamp. Just a guess.


----------



## woodentsick (Mar 23, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> CR123 or AA/AAA?



Since they have a 'random' 3v lithium battery on sale, as mentioned by another user, I would guess non rechargeable cr123a


----------



## KarstGhost (Mar 29, 2010)

This is the light I would like to see available more than any other. Let's keep banging the drum!

Does Henry do custom work? (outside of the "custom" clickies, of course.)


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jun 15, 2010)

:candle:


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 15, 2010)

so far I have been content :tinfoil: with the flashlights that I own and have not made any purchases in a while. But the upcoming headlamp and AA(2) version of the HDS(Ra) has my Paypal finger itching. *Sniff* *Sniff* Henry I need my fix.


P.S.- Henry can we have an even *lower* low? Maybe .04Lm.?


----------



## red02 (Jun 15, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> so far I have been content :tinfoil: with the flashlights that I own and have not made any purchases in a while. But the upcoming headlamp and AA(2) version of the HDS(Ra) has my Paypal finger itching. *Sniff* *Sniff* Henry I need my fix.
> 
> 
> P.S.- Henry can we have an even *lower* low? Maybe .04Lm.?



Whats the story with the 2xAA Ra, is this for real? nice, just when I think I've finished getting everything I need...


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jun 15, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> so far I have been content :tinfoil: with the flashlights that I own and have not made any purchases in a while. But the upcoming headlamp and AA(2) version of the HDS(Ra) has my Paypal finger itching. *Sniff* *Sniff* Henry I need my fix.
> 
> 
> P.S.- Henry can we have an even *lower* low? Maybe .04Lm.?



+1! I am totally content with a Clicky 170 and Clicky 100 WW. The two lights compliment each other so well! Now for the love of god I hope the headlamp is not a thing of fiction! It will be my next purchase without a doubt. 

Henry I know it's not your policy to comment on your works in progress but just a crumb of conformation for a headlamp will would at least give me a goal?


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 15, 2010)

In one of the Ra threads Henry posted of an upcoming 2AA model later this year(?).


----------



## red02 (Jun 15, 2010)

from xkcd

I'm definitely interested in the headlamp or the Ra, or both. I hope he's not in the "I like being the only one with this" or "this hasn't been conclusively proven impossible" stage of development.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 16, 2010)

Do RAs have the same programmability as Novatacs? Does the Easter Egg work on RA Clickies?


----------



## gswitter (Jun 16, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Do RAs have the same programmability as Novatacs? Does the Easter Egg work on RA Clickies?


There have been some changes/updates to the UI, but, yes, all the Ra Clickies are programmable.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 19, 2010)

Wonder how heavy this headlamp would be...
And if it will be full flood or have a concentrated beam...


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 19, 2010)

CaNo said:


> Wonder how heavy this headlamp would be...
> And if it will be full flood or have a concentrated beam...



Read the quote in the first post. It will have an adjustable beam.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 19, 2010)

I came to the light... said:


> Read the quote in the first post. It will have an adjustable beam.



Excuse me as I am a little foggy with my flashlight terminology, but adjustable beam... as in Maglite style adjustability? Twist to flood, twist to narrow? Because I absolutely *HATE* ring flood lights. That function on the Maglite is utterly useless since it is just one Giant ring with a humongous black hole in the middle. I hope I am wrong...:sick2:


----------



## CaNo (Jun 19, 2010)

And owning numerous Ra lights myself, the light is extremely durable... due to its material weighing more. So I am imagining the use of the same material to carry on their reputation in durability and robustness, but leaving the weight of a hockey puck on your forehead... 

Would the possibility for new materials, and a whole new design come in play when making this headlamp?


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 20, 2010)

It's the same idea as a Maglite, but there are much better ways to implement it, which I assume Ra will use. I know there are flashlights that use an optic to adjust flood to spot and have no dark spot in the middle.


----------



## red02 (Jun 20, 2010)

I recall reading a thread that called this headlamp "vapor ware". Is there any definitive information about the release date other than "possibly sometime this year, maybe"?


----------



## mega_lumens (Jun 22, 2010)

I came to the light... said:


> Read the quote in the first post. It will have an adjustable beam.


 Did not SureFire attempt to design an adjustable beam light that never went beyond R&D phase? If SF couldn't come up with something that actually works flawlessly, I wonder how good would Ra's adjustable beam be; unless there is newer technology around these days to accomplish that? 



CaNo said:


> And owning numerous Ra lights myself, the light is extremely durable... due to its material weighing more. So I am imagining the use of the same material to carry on their reputation in durability and robustness, but leaving the weight of a hockey puck on your forehead... Would the possibility for new materials, and a whole new design come in play when making this headlamp?



I don't think there is a need to over-engineer a headlamp to make it withstand an Abram's tank rolling over it. Minimal weight in a headlamp is critical. You can design a durable light without going overboard.


----------



## red02 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the question about weight is more about balance than anything else. You could move the center of gravity away from the head and get some good padding on the side that contacts the head it should be fine. Otherwise you could design the same robust headlamp and just spread out the weight by moving the battery compartment to the read of the head. By balancing things the right way you could make a relatively heavy head lamp practically weightless.


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 22, 2010)

mega_lumens, you're right, SureFire did abandon plans to make a focusing flashlight, but their specific goals for the beam are not known. Plenty of companies have produced functional focusing flashlights, and I believe any aspheric lens will work to simply change the width of the beam. 

red02, good point. I think the strap also makes a lot of difference.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 22, 2010)

red02 said:


> I think the question about weight is more about balance than anything else. You could move the center of gravity away from the head and get some good padding on the side that contacts the head it should be fine. Otherwise you could design the same robust headlamp and just spread out the weight by moving the battery compartment to the read of the head. By balancing things the right way you could make a relatively heavy head lamp practically weightless.





I came to the light... said:


> red02, good point. I think the strap also makes a lot of difference.



Very good points. I will have to agree.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 23, 2010)

red02 said:


> I recall reading a thread that called this headlamp "vapor ware". Is there any definitive information about the release date other than "possibly sometime this year, maybe"?



It will be out when its out, that's what I heard. A firm release date was not given but the headlamp is real and it's being worked on.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 23, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> In one of the Ra threads Henry posted of an upcoming 2AA model later this year(?).



He might have been talking about the 2AA tube for the EDC Executive/Tactical (Ra Clicky)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/279982


----------



## red02 (Jun 23, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> It will be out when its out, that's what I heard. A firm release date was not given but the headlamp is real and it's being worked on.


Any pictures? specs?


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 23, 2010)

red02 said:


> Any pictures? specs?



You'll have to hit up Henry for more info. I inquired and was informed, the headlamp will be out when its out.


----------



## red02 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll definitely do that. I hope it doesn't have wires, probably the weakest link in almost any headlamp.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jun 24, 2010)

+1 For a wireless headlamp set up and I wouldn't shake a at 2xAA HDS tube.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 26, 2010)

Why is it when I look in the Headlamp section here on CPF I cant find this thread, only a search will find it, do posts drop off the bottom of some sections?


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 4, 2010)

...& the wait continues.....


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 6, 2010)

The instant a HDS headlight is released,I'm buying it blind..no thought whatsoever.(That scream you hear is my debit card being wounded..)


----------



## Robertesq1 (Aug 15, 2010)

sniff/choke any news??


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 16, 2010)

hey cavedave waddaya mean ? 

I got my action light! :nana: 

here's a pic of it at the led museum.com -- 

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/led/hds.htm


----------



## mega_lumens (Aug 24, 2010)

I was expecting to see Ra flashlight design in an angled light like a zebralight or something. I guess the 5mm LEDs were chosen for super long runtime on D cells?


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 24, 2010)

mega_lumens said:


> I was expecting to see Ra flashlight design in an angled light like a zebralight or something. I guess the 5mm LEDs were chosen for super long runtime on D cells?



The Action light was designed and built years ago, as a primary caving light. This was back when Nichia first came out with their LED's. 

Read about it on HDS's site.


----------



## mega_lumens (Aug 25, 2010)

John_Galt said:


> The Action light was designed and built years ago, as a primary caving light. This was back when Nichia first came out with their LED's.
> 
> Read about it on HDS's site.



Oops, sorry had an impression like that was their current headlamp design.


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 26, 2011)

fisk-king said:


> ...& the wait continues.....






Henry is this project still slated to be produced?


----------



## DM51 (Oct 26, 2011)

fisk-king said:


> Henry is this project still slated to be produced?



HDS_Systems
Last Activity: 04-29-2011
:ironic:


----------

